# Top 25 Spyware and Adware



## mimo2005

*Top 25 Spyware and Adware updated every week*

*SPYWARE INFORMATION CENTER * 
Updated every week

Weekly results database about which spyware is the most prolific and which spyware threats are growing over time.

this week ,the number one is mywebsearch toolbar.

File Name ---------------------Description 

mwsoemon.exe ---------MyWebSearch toolbar 
webrebates1.exe --------TopRebates hijacker/adware 
webrebates0.exe --------TopRebates hijacker/adware 
wtoolsa.exe --------------HuntBar spyware 
wsup.exe ----------------HuntBar spyware 
gmt.exe ------------------Gator adware 
cmesys.exe ---------------Gator adware 
wtoolss.exe --------------HuntBar spyware 
optimize.exe -------------MoneyTree Dialer 
bargains.exe -------------Bargain Buddy 
save.exe ------------------WhenU SaveNow adware 
msbb.exe ----------------180Solutions adware 
actalert.exe --------------MoneyTree Dialer 
istsvc.exe -----------------IST adware/hijacker 
asm.exe ------------------Brilliant Digital Spyware 
syncroad.exe -------------Evil x 2.0 
precisiontime.exe --------Gator adware 
autoupdate.exe ----------Apropos Media adware 
nls.exe -------------------Navisearch / TopRebates 
vvsn.exe ------------------WhenU ClockSync 
dmserver.exe ------------Comet Download Manager 
updmgr.exe --------------KeenValue spyware 
winsync.exe --------------Evil-X 
hbinst.exe ----------------Hotbar adware/spyware 
sync.exe ------------------WhenU Adware


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

the fact that MyWebsearch is number one doesnt surprise me, i know it's the one i see most often.


----------



## mimo2005

new bugs in the top 25
wild tangent at rank 23 and top search at 24 .

Last Updated: November 15, 2004 



This ---- Last -----------File Name Description 
week ---week

1 --------1 mwsoemon.exe MyWebSearch toolbar 
2 --------2 webrebates1.exe TopRebates hijacker/adware 
3 --------5 wsup.exe HuntBar spyware 
4 --------4 wtoolsa.exe HuntBar spyware 
5 --------3 webrebates0.exe TopRebates hijacker/adware 
6 --------6 gmt.exe Gator adware 
7-------- 7 cmesys.exe Gator adware 
8-------- 8 wtoolss.exe HuntBar spyware 
9-------- 9 optimize.exe MoneyTree Dialer 
10------ 10 bargains.exe Bargain Buddy 
11 ------11 save.exe WhenU SaveNow adware 
12 ------12 msbb.exe 180Solutions adware 
13 ------17 precisiontime.exe Gator adware 
14 ------13 actalert.exe MoneyTree Dialer 
15 ------14 istsvc.exe IST adware/hijacker 
16 ------15 asm.exe Brilliant Digital Spyware 
17 ------21 dmserver.exe Comet Download Manager 
18------ 19 nls.exe Navisearch / TopRebates 
19 ------18 autoupdate.exe Apropos Media adware 
20 ------22 updmgr.exe KeenValue spyware 
21 ------20 vvsn.exe WhenU ClockSync 
22 ------25 sync.exe WhenU Adware 
23 ------27 gamechannel.exe WildTangent/Game Channel 
24 ------26 points manager.exe TopSearch Points Manager 
25 ------24 hbinst.exe Hotbar adware/spyware


----------



## mimo2005

*Last Updated: November 22, 2004 * 



This ----Last ---------------File Name Description 
week---week
1 ---- 1 -------mwsoemon.exe MyWebSearch toolbar 
2 ------3 -------------wsup.exe HuntBar spyware 
3 ------4 ---- ---wtoolsa.exe HuntBar spyware 
4------- 2 --- webrebates1.exe TopRebates hijacker/adware 
5 -----5 ---- webrebates0.exe TopRebates hijacker/adware 
6 -----8 -------- wtoolss.exe HuntBar spyware 
7 ------6---------------- gmt.exe Gator adware 
8------ 7--------------- cmesys.exe Gator adware 
9 ------new entry------------- tbps.exe Neo Toolbar 
10 -----new entry---------- pib.exe PIB Toolbar Spyware 
11 -----new entry----------- tbpssvc.exe Neo Toolbar 
12 -----10---------------- bargains.exe Bargain Buddy 
13----- 9 ---------------- optimize.exe MoneyTree Dialer 
14 -----11------------ save.exe WhenU SaveNow adware 
15---- 16 ------------ asm.exe Brilliant Digital Spyware 
16 ------12------------ msbb.exe 180Solutions adware 
17----- 15 -------------- istsvc.exe IST adware/hijacker 
18 ------19 ------- autoupdate.exe Apropos Media adware 
19 ------13 -------------- precisiontime.exe Gator adware 
20 ------21--------------- vvsn.exe WhenU ClockSync 
21 ------18----------- nls.exe Navisearch / TopRebates 
22------ 17------ dmserver.exe Comet Download Manager 
23 ------14--------------- actalert.exe MoneyTree Dialer 
24 ------20-------------- updmgr.exe KeenValue spyware 
25------ 22 ------------------- sync.exe WhenU Adware


----------



## cjdavis7

*list of spyware executables*

Hey, I've been looking for something like this! Do you know where I can find a more exhaustive list of the most prolific spyware executables? I'd like to try restricting access to them using Group Policy/Active Directory...Thanks for any help...

Chris


----------



## mimo2005

*Last Updated: December 6, 2004 * 




----File Name ---------------------Description 

1 mwsoemon.exe --------MyWebSearch toolbar 
2 wtoolsa.exe------------ HuntBar spyware 
3-wsup.exe ----------------HuntBar spyware 
4- webrebates1.exe -------TopRebates hijacker/adware 
5-webrebates0.exe --------TopRebates hijacker/adware 
6- gmt.exe -----------------Gator adware 
7-cmesys.exe --------------Gator adware 
8- wtoolss.exe --------------HuntBar spyware 
9- tbps.exe -----------------Neo Toolbar 
10-pib.exe------------------- PIB Toolbar 
11-bargains.exe ----------------Bargain Buddy 
12-optimize.exe --------------MoneyTree Dialer 
13-tbpssvc.exe ---------------Neo Toolbar 
14-winadctl.exe --------------WindUpdates.com 
15-winadalt.exe --------------WindUpdates.com 
16-save.exe ---------------WhenU SaveNow adware 
17-cxtpls.exe ---------------AproposMedia 
18-actalert.exe --------------MoneyTree Dialer 
19-autoupdate.exe ----------Apropos Media adware 
20-istsvc.exe ----------------IST adware/hijacker 
21-asm.exe ----------------Brilliant Digital Spyware 
22- limewire.exe ---------------LimeWire 
23-ebatesmoemoneymaker1.exe ----EBates - TopMoxie 
24-ebatesmoemoneymaker0.exe -----EBates - TopMoxie 
25- precisiontime.exe -----------Gator adware


----------



## Texas Pro

*Maybe this will help anyone reading this thread.*

h**p://research.pestpatrol.com/Lists/MostPrevalentPests.asp


----------

